# My feral documentary site



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I started a sort of documentary site about the ferals I'm taking care of. Already got a couple pics today!
I saw Scraggly earlier, but didn't have my camera ready...

http://vivid-dawn.50megs.com/Ferals.html

Very simple for now, but I'll work on it more when I get home from volunteering at the cat shelter!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I tried to open your blog site but it wouldnt load. I will take a look when I get home. Im out of town right now. Sounds like a wonderful idea to document your colony activities. Good job! thanks for taking care of your ferals as they are the forgotten cats in our country. Any TLC goes a long way in helping their quality of life.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you for caring, Dawn!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I really should update it this week. I have more pictures... and kittens!
I've been more busy doing things for them, than getting info for the webpage... buying boxes to make shelters, staying outside near the thicket where they live - a couple will let me get closer to them now, and only hiss a warning.


----------

